
Ask HN: Software Development for a Nonprofit? - bayareabronco
(delete)
======
jerome-jh
Maybe you should be a bit more detailed about what is required and why you
would need custom software. I am thinking at: \- what makes your current
approach complex, cumbersome \- what are you trying to automate

~~~
bayareabronco
Thanks for the feedback. I'll re-post with more detail.

